# Ohio Game Warden Shot



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I just heard on the news a Game Warden was shot yesterday
apprehending a Poacher.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

There's already a thread on this in the Lounge.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Should have known


----------

